# my web site



## skydoll (May 22, 2004)

let's visit my site to tell me what about it...


----------



## Thrill00 (May 23, 2004)

I like the splash.  The main page looks a bit stretched at higher resolutions (1280x1024) though.


----------



## skydoll (May 24, 2004)

thank you for telling me what you think about it....is there anyone whi thinks something about it... :shock:  :shock:  :shock:


----------



## Vincens (May 24, 2004)

Tu as l'air d'avoir beaucoup voyagé !

You seem to have travelled much !


----------

